# my shopping spree at ADG (56k warning)



## KungPaoChicky (Oct 11, 2005)

Well guys, the Easter bunny was good to me. I stopped by ADG to pick up a few goodies this weekend. I thought I would rub it in by taking lots of pics. Mike and Jeff pulled through as always and hooked me up with some vintage aqua journals as well. Some date all the way back to 95'! If you live anywhere near Houston or even Texas make a trip over to their gallery. Its more than worth it!

Cube Garden 60-P









Cube Garden undressed









Cube Garden and goods









Co2 Diffuser


----------



## KungPaoChicky (Oct 11, 2005)

Lilly Pipe (intake)

























Lilly Pipe (Outflow)

























Now all thats left is to pick up an ehiem, HQI pendant, 8000k bulb, and some hardscaping material. I saw the ADA "black wood" while I was at ADG and it looks NICE. Look for a detailed journal on the set up and aquascape of my tank! Thanks alot guys!


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Ahem. Jealous!


----------



## simonbrown403 (Sep 3, 2005)

Show off  i.ve found a fault with your aquascape already it looks a little bare.

Keep us poated

Simon


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Congrats! Be careful with the Lily pipes! They are fragile. I have broken quite a few.

Can't wait to see the setup.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

wow this looks very nice! i have a question, are the adg tank/setup use some kind of new design concept? or do they just make everything glass so it's easier to hide? for example when you get the ehiem canister, how do you plan to hide the intake/output pipes so they dont show up on your glass tank?


----------



## KungPaoChicky (Oct 11, 2005)

First things first, this is no ADG tank. It is an ADA tank, ADG is the company i bought it from. Secoundly your idea was correct. The lilly pipes are made from glass to be less visible/distracting in the tank. They simpley attatch to most eheim canisters and can be used as usual.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

oh lily pipes... how I lust after thee...

sigh...

the easter wabbit was VERY nice to you, can't wait to see what you do with this basket-o-candy! Keep us posted!


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats man! I was supposed to go up there to get my cube this weekend, but I forgot it was Easter. I'll make a trip soon though!


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

very nice looking, another fine example of japanese craftsmanship. how much did this whole package cost you?


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice indeed, I recieved the same tank and ADA supply's friday, finally after waiting four month's, but I knew all this ahead of time. it is going to be fun to setup, nice photo's, I have not taken any of mine yet.

I am eager to see what you do with this tank


----------



## KungPaoChicky (Oct 11, 2005)

*kungpaochicky*

the total cost is somewhere around $350 minus all the aquasoil. I bought the aquasouil/ power sand (not seen in picture) a while before this with plans of scaping a larger tank, therefore i am going to have quite a bit left over. OH WELL I guess i'll just have to get another tank!


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

i just checked the website, the tank prices are very good consider the quality you get. However $100 for ONE intake or output tube?!?!? my god those guys are crazy


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2005)

newguy-- FYI, that's not us jacking up the price-- the wholesale cost for those items is quite high as the Lily Pipes are handmade and rather costly to produce. ADA is always striving to get the production cost on those down, but it is not easy. anda:


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Ok, I am really jealous!!! And seeing your pics Kung Pao Chicky, is making me want to go to Japan even earlier! OH, guess, what? When I come back, I'll download all the pics of ADA and some of the shops in Tokyo, Nagoya. Hope to get you back, Kung Pao Chicky. LOL . Bye, Eric.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

newguy said:


> i just checked the website, the tank prices are very good consider the quality you get. However $100 for ONE intake or output tube?!?!? my god those guys are crazy


Believe me once you see those lilly pipes in person you'll want them. The intake pipe alone is totally awesome!


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

What happens when you get algae on the inside of those pipes like we all do after some time??


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I believe they have "bottle brushes" to clean them and the hoses. I think they also have a bleach solution for cleaning stuff (probably like a spring cleaning where you remove the hoses from the tank.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Indeed, Gomer is right. 
There's an ADA brush for this purpose, but I found one at Petco of all places that worked even better. It's more of a spring than a wire shaft, so it makes it around the arch of the inflow much easier. 
I find if you pull them once a month and run a quick brush through them, they stay really nice and there's no need to soak the in the cleaning fluid, which is mostly just bleach. If necessary or if you wait till there's more buildup, a soak for a few hours and a brush through and they are like new again.


----------



## MikeD (Feb 26, 2006)

Looks just great. I love the ADA products, but they are so expenxive...


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Jeff, a mini hijack since we are on the topic of the lili pipes. You mentioned before about lili pipes for a nano sized tank. Do you have any more information on those?


----------



## random_alias (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm waiting on info about those, too


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

The mini lily pipes are just smaller, and mainly used for smaller tank less than 10 gallons. The out take pipe doesn't have the cupped shape end, instead the tube is bent to flow the direction of the water. If you have the Eheim ecco 2232, the pipes are exactly the same. FYI. So if you are interested, you should just buy the same ones Kung Pao Chicky has. They are awesome!!!
Also, for Newguy, they aren't a $100 a pipe. It ranges from $50-$100+. Depending on what size tank you have. Also, just to make a point. ADA items are for the asthetics or for the look. If you want a low tech tank, then ADA shouldn't matter. If you want to show off and be cool, that's when ADA starts to roll in! No offense, just my 2 cents .


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Very cool toy! Congrat and have fun. \\/ 

Thanh 
NASH TEAM


----------



## KungPaoChicky (Oct 11, 2005)

Well I picked up some rock today. I can't decide on wich one I am going to chose. I opted for a darker colored stone due to the fact that most of the plants in my layout will be darker. I've still got some searching to do. The first pic is of a rock they called "zebra rock". To me it looks kinda like a "dragon stone" rip off, not quite as pretty. I have forgoten the name of the secound rock but it looked nice and the price was right so i picked up a boulder. I'll be braking out the sledge hammer tommarow to bust them into smaller pieces. I'm going to try a few more places before I make up my mind. I have also considered ordering some Ohko stone from Aqua Forest. I will be picking up some of the ADA blackwood from ADG sometime soon. I'll be starting up the journal shortly after that.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Man I love that second type of stone! It would look awesome with the ADA blackwood. I think it matches the substrate a little better as well.


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

art i certainly will. as it happens i have quite a few websites saved in my favourites in AOL. will post them all.


----------



## Axeru (Apr 11, 2006)

Just so jealous about how you can "go and get" your stuff from adg, Ihave to order from the Uk, with a £20 shipping fee......


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

wow...nice rocks. I like the rocks in the second picture. Keep us posted with more pictures of the tank when it's done!


----------

